# protein pancake



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

50g oats

2 scoops of Extreme protein

5 egg whites

Blend together and then cook as a thick pancake turning over to make sure its cooked though. spead with suger free jam.

enjoy

xx


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

This sounds good, somehow I missed this entire section!

I'll be sure to try this when I go shopping next!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

is that just one?? must be massive... my omlette recipe but oats are added for this mmm ill give this a go.. cheers xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Wendy said:


> is that just one?? must be massive... my omlette recipe but oats are added for this mmm ill give this a go.. cheers xx


yes one massive one!

xx


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

does anyone have the receipe for fat free mufins??? cant remember whats in them.


----------



## Poser (Sep 8, 2009)

This sounds tasty 

think il make this at the weekend.

Anthony


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok had pancake before shoulder workout on sunday!!!! awesome session followed growling and grunting all the way clear the gym in no time LOL!!!!!! really good recipe yum yum yum


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi ^^

i tested this in this week ^^


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

well just to prove a point had it again before shoulder session,, and yet again, awesome time.. even the HUGE and I mean Huge Polish guys came up and spotted me on lat pull down.. telling me one more.. well i think thats what they said!!!!!

mm.. shal i try it again ??? ;-))


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't find this sugar free jam anywhere, the closest I have found is Tesco Reduced sugar!

The pancake was nice but with the jam it would be great I just ran out though!


----------



## charsosweet (Oct 23, 2009)

This sounds yummy, think I'll try making it this week.

Thanks for the recipes.

Smiles, Charsosweet


----------



## Rawgrip (Oct 24, 2007)

looks pretty simple even i could do it


----------

